# mounting ISOs



## kr651129 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have two ISO's I need to mount, I mounted the first like this


```
# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f CD1.iso -u 0
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /media/cd1
```

Then when I try to mount the second this is what I run into


```
# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f CD2.iso -u 0
mdconfig: ioctl(/dev/mdctl): Device busy
```

So I figure if I can only have one image mounted at a time I'll just unmount the first image after I'm done but this is what I get


```
# umount /media/cd1
# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f CD2.iso -u 0
mdconfig: ioctl(/dev/mdctl): Device busy
```

So now I have two questions....how do I mount both at the same time, and how to I properly release/unmount an image?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

mdconfig(8) creates a memory device.  It can't be removed or reconfigured until it is unmounted:
`# umount /media/cd1`
`# mdconfig -d -u 0`

Multiple devices works like any other device, they must have different device numbers.  Use 0 for the first and 1 for the second.


----------

